# Please don't laugh!



## NCTREE (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's my first attempt at wood carving. Any tips or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice dog.


----------



## karlthev (Feb 25, 2010)

Easter Island?


Karl


----------



## treemandan (Feb 25, 2010)

Its a guy in a rowboat fishing?


----------



## pinemartin (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice job on the tiki! looks to need some zit cream tho


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 26, 2010)

thx yes it is an easter island moai head. kind of an interesting story behind the inhabitants that lived on that island.


----------



## r.man (Feb 26, 2010)

*Nc*

looks good to me. i have a friend who is extremely artistic, works in everything but steel and yours is on par with his earlier works. the main difference between his earlier and later is detail. i believe he eventually started doing his detail work with a large dremel tool since he didn't have a small enough saw.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice! I have always thought about carving some thing like that but never got around to it. Excellent job for your first attempt at carving. You will do very well. Your proportions seem to be right on. Is it all by sight and feel or did you do some sketching on the log before you carved it?


----------



## ultimate buzz (Feb 26, 2010)

*Tiki*

As posted before, it looks good for a tiki/maori head. I would suggest to angle the top of the head so that water runs off,verses saturates on a flat surface.If you get a chance, check out www.tikiroom.com There is a lot of good ideas out there.-ken


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 26, 2010)

r.man said:


> the main difference between his earlier and later is detail. .




That's the ticket. Detail is what separates the great from the mediocre.


I'm not sure what it is that separates the mediocre from the rest of us, but I do know that's a lot better than I can do!


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 26, 2010)

lumberjackchef said:


> Very nice! I have always thought about carving some thing like that but never got around to it. Excellent job for your first attempt at carving. You will do very well. Your proportions seem to be right on. Is it all by sight and feel or did you do some sketching on the log before you carved it?



I had a pic to look at and I made a few lines with crayon to mark where the nose, mouth and head started other than that it was all by eye.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 26, 2010)

I was thinking of going back over it witha dremel to clean it up a bit. What kind of bits do you recomend using?


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a great looking chess piece you got there! Now you just need to make 31 more.  

Kidding, it looks great. Makes me want to give it a try.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 26, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I was thinking of going back over it witha dremel to clean it up a bit. What kind of bits do you recomend using?



A Dremel seems small, how about a 4" angle grinder to start?


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 26, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> That's a great looking chess piece you got there! Now you just need to make 31 more.
> 
> Kidding, it looks great. Makes me want to give it a try.



HAHA! yeah that would be some game of chess wouldn't it. So I guess then I just made a pawn piece.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 26, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> A Dremel seems small, how about a 4" angle grinder to start?



Actually I do have a 4" grinder and I used it a little. It's hard to get into those tight spaces like where the eyes meet the nose.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 26, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> HAHA! yeah that would be some game of chess wouldn't it. So I guess then I just made a pawn piece.



I was actually thinking it would make a good bishop.


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*Considering the possibilities...*

Can't help but see it as a mailbox post, the base for a bird-feeder, or hollowed to hold unbrellas/canes. I actually like the angles and think it is pretty nice, as-is. Not saying the detailing you spoke of wouldn't make it that much better...some things just look better rough, though. If that is your first work, then we look forward to seeing what's next.


----------

